# Questions about the Recon volunteering process



## scee_1 (Aug 1, 2017)

*Disclaimer- I have posted this question on another Recon discussion forum, but I believe that forum is inactive. Sorry for double posting.*

Good morning, afternoon, or evening to those who are taking time out of their day to read my post, I truly appreciate it. I have a couple of questions regarding trying out for Marine Recon. 
1) I am currently a Poole, and I will be signing a 03xx contract. Will I still be able to volunteer for Recon?
2) Does volunteering for Recon only occur during certain parts of the year? 
3) What type of characteristics, physical, and mental traits do Recon Screeners look for?
4) If I am able to volunteer, where will the volunteering occur? (SOI/ITB) 
I have read many FAQ's, talked with former/active duty Marines (both sides weren't Recon), but all of the sources cancel out each other at some point. 
I greatly appreciate any, and all responses given.
Thank you,
Sean


----------



## Teufel (Aug 1, 2017)

I think these questions have been answered here already. You can email the guys in my signature block for more answers.


----------



## scee_1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Teufel said:


> I think these questions have been answered here already. You can email the guys in my signature block for more answers.


Understood sir. Thank you for the direction, and time.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 1, 2017)

SOI west will take volunteers. SOI East has done it in the past but I don't know if they're doing it for every class.


----------

